# 100 Favorites: # 54



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
Fritz Wunderlich, Evelyn Lear, Franz Crass, Roberta Peters, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Hans Hotter, Karl Böhm, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, RIAS Kammerchor*










It seems like pretty much everyone loves _The Magic Flute_ -- even folks who aren't operaphiles. That's the case for me. (Incidentally, I don't _dislike_ opera. I love "classical" singing. I just find myself drawn more to lieder than to opera.) But can anyone resist the vitality and joyousness of _The Magic Flute_?!?!

I first heard the Karl Böhm/BPO recording of the overture -- not the entire opera -- when I took a music appreciation course as an undergrad. I couldn't get the music out of my head, and I eventually tracked down Böhm's version of the complete opera. I've enjoyed it ever since, the only opera that I return to regularly.


----------

